# 10 weeks 3 days old Dutch and his peeing...



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok so Dutch has been a blast so far. We got him at 8 weeks old. Been here like 17 days. Minimal peeing in th ehouse I mean like once a small tinkle when he gets excited every 4 or 5 days. Today.....Not sure what his deal is. 4 times in the house. Once in my sons room. I just thought he was excited to be in there and chalked it off to a small mistake. Then in my daughters room. Then 2 times in the living room. We never scold once it happens. We take him outside to pee and he goes some more.

Why all of a sudden so much?

Is this common?

How do we curtail it asap?

Thanks!


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Dont worry about it , hes only a baby,one day youll get it cracked next it all goes pop!

We were doing ok, went away for a weeks camping came home and back to square one.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

What's the interval btwn potty trips and have you changed that?


----------



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

We didnt change anything which is why we thought it was so weird. Now we take him every hour or so, unless he acts like he wants to go, then we do it sooner. At night we got him from 10pm-3am no pee and then we walk him at 3am. Then again at 630am. We havent had a inside pee incident since the day we had multiple. Crazy puppy


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

10 weeks is still young, so their bladders are still pretty small. If he's drinking more..summertime!... that could do it, if you're playing more, that could, too. 

The way to curtail the inside accidents is to recognize the change and adjust your potty walks accordingly.


----------



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Well since the day of multiple incidents he hasnt had any but one today when it was time to go out. It was a torrential downpour and he didnt want to go out. So 5 min later he pees on the kitchen floor. Atleast it was easy to clean up


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I seem to remember when Dharma was that age accidents were common if you didn't constantly watch her, stay on a schedule, or you just got her active or excited. 10weeks old is still young (old enough for puppy training almost?) Also Dharma does not and never has liked the rain which probably didn't help Dutch out at all .


----------

